# Some really amazing wood sculptings



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Since I really enjoy wood sculpting I always an drawn to any interesting wood sculpting and carving that I see.
I think you will find these interesting…!

check these out


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty awesome work.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Incredibly 'Skilled Labor'.

Thanks for sharing. - Len.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't recall giving them permission to use photos of my creations  (I wish they were mine).


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Very cool and inspiring mr Greg. Thanks for showing that


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. I have seen some of the pieces a few years ago. Loved it.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Stuff like this makes me realize I lack vision….................


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

This level of work separates the wood workers from the true artists.

Just have to admire natural talent like that.

The owls, the two hands on the bicycle…...................WOW!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Some seriously talented folks out there


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

That's something amazing. Loved the 1st owl.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

wow, those are so amazing


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Excuse me, while I pick my jaw up off the floor!


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

SOO amazing.. who has the time to spend doing these?
Each one must have taken years..
I spent time on Maui, talking to a sculporist ( SP) doing an incredible piece and he had 2 years into it. 
Used a Dremel on a lot of it.

He was making it for a Hotel and wanted $25,000 for the piece
WOW.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Stormtrooper = pure awesome


----------

